# Recent Pygmy rattle Lady



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

It was a long time since I took her photographs.
She is 1.5years old Pygmy rattle snake.
Small but she has got very beautiful spotted pattern.















​


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Cracking pics, almost looks like she has a blueish tinge to her, gorgeous


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Cracking pics, almost looks like she has a blueish tinge to her, gorgeous



Thanks. Yeah, she is a little gorgeous lady.:grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one *o* love pygmy rattlers!


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> nice one *o* love pygmy rattlers!


Thanks! :grin1:I am looking for her boy friend.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice! Do you feed it live? I'm not going to start protesting and having a go if you do, i'm just interested!!:no1:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Nice! Do you feed it live? I'm not going to start protesting and having a go if you do, i'm just interested!!:no1:


I used to feed her living mice when I was breeding mice.
But now I only feed her dead mice and she eats good.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

what mint pics of a mint snake


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Beautiful! And great pics as well!

Did she take to the f/t mice alright? Or was there a bit of wriggling on the tongs needed? The biggest problem we had feeding f/t was that the snake wouldn't even acknowledge it unless it was 'moving'


I'm jealous


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

LeviathanNI said:


> Beautiful! And great pics as well!
> 
> Did she take to the f/t mice alright? Or was there a bit of wriggling on the tongs needed? The biggest problem we had feeding f/t was that the snake wouldn't even acknowledge it unless it was 'moving'
> 
> ...



She strikes at a dead mouse. then once she leaves from it.
She sniffs it and starts to eat all the time. A very hungry snake.
They eat it all right.:grin1:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I want it 

I wish i hadn't seen this thread now :lol2:

Seriously though, absolutely beautiful, and the fact that you have it feeding with no problems is brilliant.. I can't think of anything worse than a rattler that won't eat.. maybe except an escaped rattler that won't eat and the cat is missing


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

LeviathanNI said:


> I can't think of anything worse than a rattler that won't eat.. maybe except an escaped rattler that won't eat and the cat is missing


How about a 15ft non feeding escaped king cobra?:lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

That would do the trick :lol2:

Imagine trying to explain that one :lol2:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

LeviathanNI said:


> That would do the trick :lol2:
> 
> Imagine trying to explain that one :lol2:



Do you keep a hot?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Just moved back from the States (Florida), so atm I have none.. however I do plan to remedy that asap. Basically I am just finding my feet here again and looking out for good breeders etc A few of my mates have hots here, but we are a small group, and a bit wary of people selling them to others that have no experience (In NI we had/have no DWA so could keep anything!). ATM we are trying to get one of our hospitals to at least be ready should one of us get nailed (it hasn't happened yet in over 14 years, but you never know), but they aren't playing ball. Some eijit did get nailed a few years ago, by a rattler he bought somewhere(he never said where), and had to be flown by Sea King from Mid NI to Liverpool (I think).. somehow I doubt they would offer that service too often... and it doesn't help our cause too much either. 

The Pygmy is always one I wanted, whilst in the States, but never had the room for.. even as a personal pet. So I would say that would be what I will aim for first... of course, that is subject to change


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know of a couple of keepers or people that have kept recently in NI, your more screwed if you get bitten in ROI though.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

is she venomous?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

That is true.. I think we might try to get together with other hot keepers in the Republic, and see if we can play the politics game with them (the health authorities).. It is a work in progress


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> is she venomous?


They are venomous, but iirc don't have very large venom glands.. it _could_ kill you, but I don't think I heard of anyone dying from a bite. We called them groundrattlers.. and I know they can be fiesty wee things.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

have you applied for your dwa in ni yet?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Fantastic specimen, nicely photographed, love the blue effect.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Fantastic pics. Friend had a pygmy and it had a serious attitude to it. Was kinda funny seeing something so small be so lary!:lol2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

very nice ....great pickys


rick


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Fantastic specimen, nicely photographed, love the blue effect.


It is an honour to be said by you that! :grin1:
Thank you very much! viperkeeper!


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Fantastic pics. Friend had a pygmy and it had a serious attitude to it. Was kinda funny seeing something so small be so lary!:lol2:


Thank you, Matt! : victory:
Yeah, she might be little but she is hot sexy girl!
I am tempted by her venom! lol Bite me!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Northern Ireland has always been exempt from the DWA, but I am to believe that it is either about to be implemented, or has been, but no one knows what they are doing.. so in short, no. Will I bother? I will find out clandestinely what is happening and decide then. Basically I don't want the USPCA near my door unless I ask them to come.. and that will never happen. IF the legislation is in and being competently administered, then I will obviously apply and get it. 

I won't be going near Hots till after the spring, and then I have my heart set on some reds.. 

Sistrurus miliarius miliarius










I don't know if there is anyone here in the UK that is breeding them, but if there isn't I know a fair few people back in the States that can get me CBB ones.. and they aren't really that expensive (though shipping can be pricey).

The Blue effect in *o*'s pic is fantastic as well.. damn you! :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

LeviathanNI said:


> Northern Ireland has always been exempt from the DWA, but I am to believe that it is either about to be implemented, or has been, but no one knows what they are doing.. so in short, no. Will I bother? I will find out clandestinely what is happening and decide then. Basically I don't want the USPCA near my door unless I ask them to come.. and that will never happen. IF the legislation is in and being competently administered, then I will obviously apply and get it.
> 
> I won't be going near Hots till after the spring, and then I have my heart set on some reds..
> 
> ...


yeh there is DWA in NI now, its not too expensive though one cost covers the whole of NI I believe


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Just reading it now

Dangerous Wild Animals (Northern Ireland) Order 2004

I knew it was coming, I remember the consultation period (especially the arguements with the animal 'charities')


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

doing an order from the states would be more practicle if you could find a few people that wanted things and split the shipping. I have been told it takes like 6 months to get all the import licences sorted or something


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

That is what I will probably do.. I'm still finding my feet here in the UK, and trying to make friends/contacts.


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

*o* said:


> Thanks! :grin1:I am looking for her boy friend.


can i be her boyfriend yusu? id buy her mice n flowers n always spend time in her tank sweating in fear... :smile:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SiUK said:


> doing an order from the states would be more practicle if you could find a few people that wanted things and split the shipping. I have been told it takes like 6 months to get all the import licences sorted or something


the easiest way to get stuff from the states is to get it taken to a show like hamm or houten and go there to pick it up yourself why dont you try that


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I was thinking about that.. I do have to go to Florida in the New Year, via New York and Philli.. visiting friends and family. I brought our dogs back and forth, and I'm presuming, though I maybe wrong (any of you guys eperienced can fill me in), that it isn't as much hassle? I mean for the dogs we had to get them passports etc.. 6 months.. worth it like, but still...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i loved living in fort meyers florida. i think i'll go visit this spring..


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you all your comments.

Yes, I would go to Frolida oneday to catch a frolida girl, no-no a red typed pygmy.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

ha ha... I was married to a very nice one for 5 years, hence the reason I was out there for so long. This time I think I will go and just see the nieces/nephews inlaws etc, and spend a few days maybe getting the snake. I have a couple of friends who are sure they remembered some CBB reds for sale a while ago, so they are hunting that contact down, and hopefully that will work out. 

I have to remember not to be greedy, so the plan is to have everything ready at least 6 weeks before I leave..

When I was over there I used plasic cages.. well more precisely Jeff Ronne's Boaphile vivs.. i found them to be brilliant, and the way this guys puts them together with accessories etc.. well I would use him time and time again... providing it doesn't too much to send over here. If that is a problem, is there anyone here in the UK that makes similar quality tanks?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

That snake drawer seems awesome, LeviathanNI.


Next year, I probably will perchase this shelves called Snugle Cage made in Japan.
Eac individual viv is separated and you can build them as you like with your room.

​


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats the thing with Jeff.. he can make them all individually and stackable, and the prices, I found, are pretty reasonable.


----------

